# Cheap Lawnmower problems...



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

I purchased a Yard Man 22" mower with a 5 HP Briggs and Stratton engine to cut around trees and bushes before using the rider to finish the yard. It has been to shop twice. They say it has water in the gas but I but new gas in the tank and it will not start.....then they say they take carb off and soak it....When I go to pick it up at shop, it is running fine while sitting still. When I get it home, crank it up and start pushing it, it dies and will not start up again. Only paid $150 for it, and have spend $100 on two trips to shop. Is it a float problem or what? I hit it with some starter spray in the carb and it starts and runs for about 5 seconds then dies......evidently it is not getting gas or something....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, to tell you the truth, if i have problems with them right off the bat, i take em back.... unless its of some age.... what kinda carb, nikki, walbro? they might've said it was soaked, and never did, or they just sprayed it out and put it on. but yes its a gas problem, make sure the fuel line is not crimped,carbs on tight. otherwise it sounds like the float may be sticking closed, or its plugged up maybe.


----------



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

I took the carb off. It appears that the people that "fixed it" took the carb off but never did much more than let it soak. I took it apart, cleaned it, and put it back together. Put it back on the lawnmower, primed it, pulled it twice and it started. Ran a bit rough, so I stopped it, drained out the gas from the tank, re-filled it, primed it, gave it a couple of pulls, it started and ran well.... :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good...what they are supposed to do is a good soak, and blow it out with some cleaner or compressed air, and replace the gaskets and all that are bad.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark here and say that your gas can at home was getting close to empty when you were having these problems, but then you got more gas and you don't have the problem any more. If this is what happened, you have water in your gas can at home and you need to go buy a new can.

I'm not trying to be a jerk about this, but I've seen it a million times. When I was still a small engine mechanic we would always have people that would keep bringing a mower back for the same problem even though we told them we found debris or water in their fuel. After we fixed their equipment, they would go home and pour dirty fuel back into the equipment from their gas can at home.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, if its a plastic can, i'd take some clear, not colored high concentrated, say 80 percent rubbing alcohol, it'll suck the water up and make it able to burn, if its metal, switch to plastic..... that or swish the can out with the rubbing alcohol, real good and dump it out.


----------



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help and advice....I got the lawnmower running....it ran for a good 10 minutes just sitting there. When I take it out to cut some grass with it, it runs and then as I move it, it seems to sputter a bit, then tries to die. If I tilt it back or bounce it a little bit, it seems to run better for a while then repeats itself.

Would water in the gas do this? If so, I will empty out the tank on the mower, empty my plastic can, and get new gas. Any other adice will be appreciated.

Thanks again....


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

This is exactly what water in the fuel will do. The water will bead up in the bottom of the bowl, and as you move the mower around it will slosh around and mix with the fuel enough for the carb to pick it up. When it does this, the mower will start sputtering and usually will start spitting out black smoke.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, for one thing, make sure you get that water out of the can. where do you keep that can?


----------



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

In a shed outside, with the lawnmower....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, unless it has some way to get water in it, thats a good place to store it.


----------



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

Went home yesterday, pulled the bottom off the carb----had gas in it, but also had some little soft stuff in it that did not look like it belonged. I drained the tank, put some alcohol in and swished it around. Put an inline filter in the gas line. Refilled with "fresh" gas. Primed it, and it started on 3rd pull. Ran a bit slow for about 30 seconds and then sped up and did not miss a lick. Seems like it runs at a bit of a higher speed than before....can it run to fast?


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

its probably just running right now. unless you messed with the governer spring it will be just fine. f-n-m


----------



## pendergraft (Jul 14, 2005)

The governor spring seems to be stretched a little bit...May have done that when I took it off. Can I tighten it or do I need to find another one? Can I just go to repair shop and tell them I need a governor spring or go to a place like Lowes or Home Depot and pick up a spring of some sort?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, lowes or home depot just sells eml, and minor parts, a repair shop should be able to get it for you. that is if it is sprung out.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

yea but if its sprung it shouldnt make it run faster right? i would think being sprung it would slow it down.


----------

